# 2000 Honda Insight AC Propulsion Electric Conversion



## ChrisViers (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi, My name is Chris Viers Part owner and tech guy @ www.marrscycles.com We have a client who has asked us to convert his 2000 Honda Insight to plug in electric. we have been making our own line of electric cruiser and running a repair shop here in beautiful SoCal so it seemed like a perfect opportunity to learn the craft of Electric Cars. Follow along as we do what Honda should have originally done...create a 200KW 250hp AC lithium powered eco rod out of this 1900lb car with 150+ mile range. Powertrain by our friends at AC Propulsion. I have been making lots of video I will update soon.


----------



## ChrisViers (Jul 22, 2016)

Heres a link to my YouTube channel 
https://youtu.be/cwqi4xuJ6aM


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

very cool project. I drive a 2002 insight and have thought about converting it if it ever dies. AC propulsion should make that thing fly.


----------

